# Sugar and Shine



## NotChelsea (Feb 19, 2018)

So I bought 2 budgies for my 21st birthday back in October. I don’t drive so when I got them from the pet store I had to take a taxi, then a bus and then another taxi and then walk down the street to my house. That was probably the worst conditions from the start because all vehicles had loud talking and loud music. I read that in the first week you’re not supposed to interact with your birds because they need to get used to their surroundings. I told that to my mother but she insisted she had to talk to them the first night I brought them home. And when she talks it’s realllyyy loud. In addition to my mother my sister often comes and pokes her finger into the side of their cage and it always frightens them. My dad also hates them and often expresses that he does so he sometimes bangs my door open and it startles them every time. He even hits their cage whenever he gets the opportunity. My mother still continues to talk to them but I don’t mind because they’re probably used to their surroundings by now but whenever I try to talk to them my dad makes fun of me and he tells everyone that I must have gone crazy because I’m talking to my birds and he constantly brings it up, especially since I’m an introvert and don’t socialise much. I wish I could spend more time with my birds but shortly after getting them my schedule was leaving home at 5am for school and arriving back at 3am in the morning only to leaving 2 hours later at 5am again because of transportation issues. It only ended last month when I leave home 5am and arrive back at 12am to leave at 5am again. But currently I’m leaving home at 5am and coming back at 9:30pm because of my class schedule. So I didn’t get to spend much time with my budgies so they probably bonded to each other instead of me. Over the Christmas vacation I got them to start eating out of my hands but that’s only if I don’t put any food in their cage and they scurry away from me as soon as they are finished. What should I do? :green plet:


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

There are several issues here. I am only going to address a couple. I know some experts will give you more advice.

Firstly, budgies actually like noise, as silence in the wild is a sign of danger. One way to help your budgies settle in and feel more comfortable is to sit by the cage and talk to them and read to them. You can also have music playing. They often find this calming and may even start chirping.

Do NOT starve your budgies into submission! Feed them the proper amount of food every day. There is no reason you need to get them finger tame right away (some never become finger tame). There are some great articles on taming and bonding in the subforums that can help you learn how.

Yes, it is not good for your mom to be sticking her fingers in the cage. Budgies are naturally afraid of hands to begin with. You want want to have your mom read some articles about budgie care so that she knows why you don't like it when she does this. 

As much as you can, create a safe space for your birds, and they will be much happier. I can tell you care about your birds and want the best for them. With some learning and a little work, I think you can create a good home for your birds.

The very best advice is to read all the stickies ("stuck" to the top of the subforums") and articles on here. You will find lots of excellent information. 

Good luck with your budgies!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## NotChelsea (Feb 19, 2018)

I took your advice on not having them in silence constantly because my room is always quiet so I put on a video on my laptop of other budgies chirping and singing and they seem to love it. Another thing I discovered a while back is that they love to dance to music, but not just any kind. They like hip hop for some reason


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies!

Goldenwing has given great advice. It's important to create a safe space for your budgies where they do not feel threatened and are not constantly being startled.

I know you love them and don't want to hear this, but _if your family isn't willing to treat your birds with love and respect, you are going to have to rehome them_.

Your father is behaving violently towards them and it is psychologically damaging them to the point where they will never trust people. It's unfair and cruel to them to keep them in an environment where they are threatened, even though it's not your fault that this is happening.

I truly hope that you and your budgies are able to find a good situation that works for everybody :hug: Please keep us posted on how things go!

Be sure to read through all of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I completely agree with what has been stated above. Please take the time to read through all of the available information on the forum. Also, it's not abnormal that they prefer one type of music over another- many budgies have such preferences.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree with the above posts. Not only are the budgies becoming very traumatised by your fathers actions, but it seems you don't really have any time to spend with them or care for them. If you are unable to provide a safe environment for these birds and set aside time to care for them, then budgies may not be the right pets for you at this point in your life.


----------



## NotChelsea (Feb 19, 2018)

I'll have to talk to my father about him always hitting their cage. I even took them out to fly around my room and they looked like that had a lot of fun. Me only being home for 2 hours a day was only temporary because I had night classes and taxis don't work at night in my village so I had no choice but to wait for my father to finish his night shift. But my schedule now is leaving home at 6:00 am and arriving back at 9:30 pm on Mondays and Thursdays, 6:00 am to 5:45 pm on Tuesdays, I'm at home all day on Wednesdays now and I work on Friday from 8 am and I'm back home by 5:30 pm. I'm at home on weekends too so I hope that's enough time with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with the previous posters. If you family cannot treat your budgies with the love and respect they deserve, then the kindest thing you can do for the birds is to rehome them to a place where they will be properly loved and cared for. I find it very disturbing and distressing to hear that any adult would deliberately hit a bird's cage and scare it in such a manner. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Considering your new schedule I do think you will have enough time to care for your birds properly, but the most important thing right now is their safety and ensuring they are in a stress free environment


----------

